# Digital Ocean much Disappint



## aaruni (Aug 1, 2016)

So, last year in around July, I got 100 USD credit for DigitalOcean (via Github Student Developer Pack). I calculated that this will run a 5 USD per month VPS for 20 months (which is quite goddamned cool!).

Today, I got a very unexpected email from DigitalOcean saying that they tried charging my credit card for 5 USD, and it failed. This was very puzzling, as I had around 8 more months of service left. When I checked up the billings, it says that 38.80 $ had expired in July, and they didn't notify me for some very odd reason, and tried charging 5 USD on my credit card for the whole of July.

I expected some sort of notification in email when all that precious credit expired (40 USD -> 8 months of VPS), and that I'll be charged via my credit card for all further usage.

DigitalOcean, didn't expect this sort of service from you. DigitalOcean, much disappoint.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah. It happened to me too.
I just acknowledged that the coupon must be valid for one year.
Can't complain since I did get the hosting free for a year.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 1, 2016)

I complain because the VPS was supposed to be a completely free of cost project, and they should've warned me somewhere that credit has


----------



## Desmond (Aug 1, 2016)

If they agreed to give you full $100 worth of service, then they can't just back out without prior notice.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 1, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> If they agreed to give you full $100 worth of service, then they can't just back out without prior notice.



They can, if somewhere it's written in their clause that the 100$ is valid for only one year. I think that must be the case, and since we don't tend to read the T&C's we must have missed it.
Can't find any T&C now. So yea, it can be debated.

Also, on the github student page: GitHub Student Developer Pack - GitHub Education : Now they give only $50 now. Consider ourselves lucky that we got to use $60? 

Source: As per this link, the amount was changed to $50 as early as September 2015.


----------



## praveenk (Aug 21, 2016)

You can send them a legal document which you have received from them when you have purchased VPS from them, make sure that you have read all terms and condition mentioned in the document before sending it to them.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 21, 2016)

Sorry for a very late update, had forgotten about this thread.

They refunded the balance credit, after I raised a ticket about not being notified about the expiration of credits.

Their response :



> Thank you for reaching out to about credit expiration. I apologize about the notice not being received. You should have got one. I have gone ahead and reapplied the credit at the time of expiration ($38.30) to your account again


----------

